# Impossible de faire marcher Windows 10 sur Mac Pro 4.1 (flashé en 5.1)



## paulmulti1 (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, j'écris ce post pour vous demander de l'aide car je suis vraiment à court d'idées.

J'ai un Mac Pro début 2009 flashé en 5.1 avec High Sierra comme version de Mac OS.

J'aimerais également installer Windows 10 pour pouvoir partager et travailler des fichiers avec des collègues propriétaires de PC.

Seulement voilà je n'y parviens pas. Ce qui m'intrigue c'est que j'y parviens mais après premier redémarrage, impossible d'utiliser Windows.

Je m'explique : j'ai suivi à la lettre les instructions de cette vidéo :  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C52rH7LjdjQ) qui explique comment installer Windows 10 via BootCamp.

J'ai même essayé après le problème de suivre cette vidéo : (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0XtZjuMTNk&t=288s) qui explique comment installer sans BootCamp.

Et dans les deux cas le problème est le même : Windows s'installe bel et bien, il démarre. Je peux l'utiliser parfaitement mais après le premier redémarrage (notamment après l'installation de BootCamp sur Windows) impossible d'accéder au système : l'ordinateur affiche l'écran de chargement de Windows, puis redémarre, puis affiche à nouveau l'écran de chargement, puis redémarre pour afficher une dernière fois l'écran de chargement de Windows avec l'indication comme quoi un processus de réparation automatique est en cours. Le processus échoue à chaque fois et tous les procédés avancés de réparation (réinitialisation ou autre échouent).

Je précise que j'ai effectué cette opération énormément de fois avec plusieurs versions de Windows, sur plusieurs clés différentes (pour la clé bootable), sur un SSD, sur un HDD (pour l'emplacement du système) et toujours le même problème (quand l'installation fonctionne car parfois elle ne fonctionne même pas avec les versions les plus récentes de Windows 10).

J'espère avoir donné un maximum de précisions. Je suis intrigué car après de nombreuses recherches sur les forums je n'ai trouvé personne d'autre dans mon cas, je n'ai trouvé personne qui finalisait l'installation avec succès mais qui ne pouvait pas redémarrer.

Je précise les spécifications de mon ordinateur :

Mac Pro (début 2009) flashé en 5.1
Processeur 2 x 2,26 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
16 Go 1066 MHz DDR3 de mémoire
Carte graphique d'origine : NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 512 Mo

En vous remerciant de m'avoir lu.

Paul.


----------

